# Cheap pensao in Lisbon



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a CHEAP place to stay in Lisbon 20th to 23rd Sept. I'm going for a work reunion (I worked there 30+ years ago). Everywhere seems so expensive now, and I live on a very limited budget (in Egypt). I speak Portuguese if that makes a difference. I need a double room, my partner is coming too.


----------



## Lucerno (Sep 11, 2010)

*how cheap?*

how cheap do you mean?


----------

